# acceptable or unacceptable



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm h a ve about 30 drawings that I gave away as gifts ...I would like to include them in my book however I am NOT close by to the people that own them to retake photos ...I printed off a picture Of a picture and glued It in my book and written a positive statement... do you think this is ok or would you not like to see something like this in a book?.......thanks for your time


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I think Mary Englebrecht has very successfully done this. Go for it.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love it. Go for it.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't see why you shouldn't do it, after all they are your past works, whether owned by other people or not, be proud show it off


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it's fine- it is your creation after all.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> I don't see why you shouldn't do it, after all they are your past works, whether owned by other people or not, be proud show it off


I am not very good at communications but what I am trying to say is does this look cheap me printing a picture of a picture and gluing it in a book


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Ah i see.. no it doesn't look cheap, you could always add a note at the foot of those pages stating that 'prints on pages are added extras of previous works'.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> Ah i see.. no it doesn't look cheap, you could always add a note at the foot of those pages stating that 'prints on pages are added extras of previous works'.


Ohhh GREAT idea!!! thank you


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Ohhh GREAT idea!!! thank you


  :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> Ah i see.. no it doesn't look cheap, you could always add a note at the foot of those pages stating that 'prints on pages are added extras of previous works'.


I agree... I think it is great.


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

i agree go for it wishing you good luck xxxx


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok...than k s you all


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> Ah i see.. no it doesn't look cheap, you could always add a note at the foot of those pages stating that 'prints on pages are added extras of previous works'.


Or "Original owned by so-n-so."


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Or "Original owned by so-n-so."


......oh heck yeah I really like that thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Go full steam ahead.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I think it looks fine!! Love your work! &#10084;&#65039;&#128150;&#128149;


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> Go full steam ahead.


ok June I will thank you


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I too am in the go for it group. I really like: the original owned by. They are all your creative work and should be included. Good luck with publishing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I too am in the go for it group. I really like: the original owned by. They are all your creative work and should be included. Good luck with publishing.


.........I talk to an author and they said to write: *Private Collection *underneath the ones that are gone


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

crochet_away said:


> Ah i see.. no it doesn't look cheap, you could always add a note at the foot of those pages stating that 'prints on pages are added extras of previous works'.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Go for it,you have a wonderful talent and all your art is beautiful.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks so much ....I am excited to see where this goes?


----------



## smm_knit (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh do make a book. I love your drawings.
What a wonderful talent you have.
Sandy


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Another "go for it" from me.


----------



## Sudy (Jun 16, 2012)

Please let us know when/how we can support your awesome talents by buying this book


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

AiLin said:


> Another "go for it" from me.


Also from me, you are extremely talented 💞


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope u made sure to retain copyright when u sold and/or gave them away....

I do love your drawings. There are always so many little things to study in them. Elizabeth


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I think anything you do is fab so I think that's fine way of doing things . Proves you love your work so much your happy to share it.xx


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't see why not and I don't even think an explanation is needed, either. I mean after all they are your designs. Or you could bring the photos into a graphic program and frame them there and create a separate section in your book and maybe title it something like "In Home Galleries." Just a thought. 
Still loving your work!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> .........I talk to an author and they said to write: *Private Collection *underneath the ones that are gone


Ah, that sounds very professional. No names named. Your work is true art work and very collectible and stands to reason that some would be in private collections. One step closer to publishing.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm getting excited to the book coming out, you said next year is that still the same or has it changed at all? My only problem will be I just hope I can get it in the uk. Becourse often you can't get some off the books you guys talk about.green cables is one off the books I've searched for every where and still can't find.thats not the proper name but it was the knitting book that reminded everyone off that program.its not once upon a time as I've got that. I now can't rember the proper name sorry.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I don't see why not and I don't even think an explanation is needed, either. I mean after all they are your designs. Or you could bring the photos into a graphic program and frame them there and create a separate section in your book and maybe title it something like "In Home Galleries." Just a thought.
> Still loving your work!


i agree with Dusti!!
Blessings


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so talented! You should indeed make a book of your beautiful drawings!

Hazel


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

I may be the one dissenting voice here. You gave them away. They are not yours at this point, even though you created them.

Tell the owners of your drawings that you are creating a book and would like to include the drawings that they own, crediting them as the owner. This is a HUGE compliment -- I can't imagine that any reasonable person would refuse your request. (And it keeps you out of potential legal trouble for using their property (your image and their name) without their permission.)

By the way, I love your work!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

If you're uncomfortable about pasting a copy of the picture could you ask the owner to send you a good photo and put a not underneath saying "Now owned by So and So". But in any case Make up the book.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

As talented as you are, Cindi, I think the quality of the end product when photographing or photocopying a photograph is not the same as "the original." That said, the many wonderful suggestions made by KP members should certainly be considered. And absolutely, your gift art should be included in your book. 
Do you use photo editing apps when taking pictures of the photos? There are many features that can clean up an image, adjust lighting issues, erase imperfections...If you are not proficient with these tools, perhaps a friend or photographer could assist you with this task and make your copies the best reproductions possible.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Go for it. Especially if you add the "owned by so-n-so" tag.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Holly E said:


> As talented as you are, Cindi, I think the quality of the end product when photographing or photocopying a photograph is not the same as "the original." That said, the many wonderful suggestions made by KP members should certainly be considered. And absolutely, your gift art should be included in your book.
> Do you use photo editing apps when taking pictures of the photos? There are many features that can clean up an image, adjust lighting issues, erase imperfections...If you are not proficient with these tools, perhaps a friend or photographer could assist you with this task and make your copies the best reproductions possible.


great ideas I am NOT very good with photo editing and all of that I will find somebody thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you have some great response here! I was thinking of your drawings and each one tells a full story! I wonder if one of those books that have rings for bindings so each page can be turned and the book lays flat! that way it can be displayed as a piece of art! that changes daily .. I've seen Calendars like this.. Just a thought.. I would like something like that in my living room


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Crochet away, I love your avatar!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I am not very good at communications but what I am trying to say is does this look cheap me printing a picture of a picture and gluing it in a book


Can you not say :copy-owned now by another?


----------

